Ask HN: How do you get a job at a VC firm? - dynamic99
======
Powerofmene
It appears based on the background of the VCs currently, you need to build a
product/business, grow it, sell or do an IPO (returning a tidy profit to the
VCs that funded you), and then join a firm after 'retiring.'

~~~
maxxxxx
There are plenty of people behind the figureheads who just have an MBA and
somehow got a job there.

~~~
refurb
Yes, one way to get a job at a VC firm is to either be a successful
entrepreneur, or have domain expertise that the firm needs. These include: (1)
technical expertise - do you know a relevant technology inside and out (e.g.
for biotech - do you have a PhD or MD)? can you vet potential investments? (2)
finance - have you worked in investment banking before? helped raise money?
structured deals? (3) do you have an outstanding network that you can source
deals from? can you make sure the firm knows all the up and coming start-ups?

VC jobs are tough to get, even at the associate level (entry level). Typically
firms are looking for some domain expertise they need. It can vary a lot.
Background that include finance or consulting can be helpful, but aren't
guaranteed to get you in the door.

At the higher (leadership) end of the VC job spectrum, it often comes down to
"can you raise money?". Do you already have a track record of success?

------
nodesocket
The comments here make it seem like being an employee at a VC is super elite,
and either requires a deep rolodex or deep pockets. While, I've thought about
breaking from technology and business into the VC game, it seems like being a
trader in NY would be more prestigious and probably way more lucrative in
terms of compensation. Maybe I've just watch The Wolf Of Wall Street too many
times.

~~~
al452
> Maybe I've just watch The Wolf Of Wall Street too many times.

Why do so many HN commenters think that movie is, like, a credible
documentary?

(I don't necessarily mean _you_ , obviously.)

~~~
nodesocket
I understand it is not a documentary. :-) lol. I just love that movie.

------
propter_hoc
Getting a first job as a VC analyst is pretty achievable. It is pretty much a
3 years and out kinda job so any VC firm that has an analyst who's been there
2+ years will be hiring soon.

Typical background: Major in business/finance, or CS/engineering; whichever
side you don't do, get some exposure to the other side - teach yourself to
code or take an accounting basics class.

Get involved in the local startup ecosystem - volunteer at a demo day or a
local tedx event, intern at a startup, something like that. Get to know a lot
of people in this world. Maybe write a couple blog posts with insights about
some upcoming markets.

Generally, you want to show that you get both tech and business pretty well,
and also seem like someone who's eager to work hard to prove themselves and
that lots of people seem to know.

~~~
user5994461
If it's the same naming as banks, analyst is the lowest level position in the
chain. Something similar to an intern at a GAFA. Not a dream position at all.

------
richardknop
Why do you want to work for a VC firm? I would suggest investment bank might
be better paying job with more potential.

------
warrenm
You know someone "important" there.

Or.

You already _are_ "important".

------
Alex3917
Be well networked. With the understanding that your network isn't the list of
people you know, but rather the list of people you've made at least $10M for.

